# What this



## wallace (11 Aug 2013)

Hi all, I picked this up recently thinking it was a machine vice. Could someone tell me what it is and what they are worth? Is it a cross slide
thanks Mark


----------



## Spindle (11 Aug 2013)

Hi

Could be a top slide from a lathe.

Regards Mick


----------



## porker (11 Aug 2013)

Yes it's a cross slide off a metal lathe. The gap in it is for a top slide. Whether it's worth anything will depend on whether it's any good. Don't know what it's off I don't know but my guess would be something of Chinese origin.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Retire2004 (11 Aug 2013)

It's NOT a cross slide. It is in fact a top slide for a metal turning lathe. The top slide sits on top of the cross slide and can rotate 360 degrees for cutting chamfers, tapers etc. The slot is to secure the tool post which holds the various cutting tools etc. Probably would fetch £20 - £30 or more on ebay if the make could be identified.
Regards,
Tudor


----------

